# Help with huge bid



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

I am biding a job that is 535,000 square feet with all kinds of islands and such and the snow will have to be pushed to the rear of the property. All things considered anyone have any ideas? And yes i have plenty of equipment to do it . And ill need to bid per push also. Please let me no if you can help out.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Take your per hour for each piece of equipment that you charge and the productivity of each piece of equipment and figure out how long it will take and then multiply them both together and you will get a price to charge for a per push. Simple and then figure out how many tons of salt you need and multiply that by what you charge per ton and there is your salting price. With the info you gave us that is the most I or any one else can do. What would you charge to do that site and what equipment are you using. If you throw us some more info then we can help you out a lot more. If you dont have a clue then you should not be bidding a property like that. good luck


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

skid steer with a snowblower with a truck chute and a couple of triaxles?

or maybe a little more information like shape...is it feesable to actually push to the back or will you have to load and haul? can you stak on all the islands?


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

I am planning on like 2 trucks with 8 footers a 12-16 foot pusher and a couple of dixie choppers with the new snow plows on the front for side walks.


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

I can stack a little bit but not to high


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

How do i insert a pic it keeps asking me for the url ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FaulknerLwnCare;599216 said:


> I am planning on like 2 trucks with 8 footers a 12-16 foot pusher and a couple of dixie choppers with the new snow plows on the front for side walks.


Umm, didn't you say you had plenty of equipment to do it?

That's 12 acres, and you're saying it all has to be pushed to the back and lot of obstacles.

I'd say you're underequipped with that plan.


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

The way its set up i can push strait lines all the way back. The trucks push there snow from the sides to the center llanes to the pusher and then strait back with all the snow The pusher will go. How do you figure that is under equiped?


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

I want to put a pic of it on here but dont know how.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

how big of a loader are you running? snow gets heavy when you pack in with a plow. how long of a run is it to the back?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

That's 12 acres! With 2 8footers and a loader no way. You will loose the contract after the 2nd snowfall. My buddy does a 16 acre lot broken up with tree torture devices (islands). He uses 5 trucks, 873, 863 with 96"buckets and a 644J John Deere with a 14' Protec. It takes 7-8 hrs for a 1-3" depending on parked cars and traffic.

Just a ? Do you have to salt? Just something to think about, where to store the salt and how to apply. You will use 6-7 ton per snowfall minimum.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;599469 said:


> That's 12 acres! With 2 8footers and a loader no way. You will loose the contract after the 2nd snowfall. My buddy does a 16 acre lot broken up with tree torture devices (islands). He uses 5 trucks, 873, 863 with 96"buckets and a 644J John Deere with a 14' Protec. It takes 7-8 hrs for a 1-3" depending on parked cars and traffic.
> 
> Just a ? Do you have to salt? Just something to think about, where to store the salt and how to apply. You will use 6-7 ton per snowfall minimum.


WOW all your buddys equipement must be stuck in first gear!!!

3 hours for 16 acres with five trucks and a 14' pusher at most


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

FaulknerLwnCare;599216 said:


> I am planning on like 2 trucks with 8 footers a 12-16 foot pusher and a couple of dixie choppers with the new snow plows on the front for side walks.


16' pusher and two trucks could do that lot in 3 hours no problem (typical home depot, Walmart, Mall parking lot)


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

I completly agree superior. How in the heck does it take them that long with 5 trucks and 3 machines ?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Superior L & L;599579 said:


> 16' pusher and two trucks could do that lot in 3 hours no problem (typical home depot, Walmart, Mall parking lot)


Not a chance. BTW a Typical Walmart parting lot (in my area anyways) is no more than 5 acres plowable(maybe a little bigger but not much), which would take about 3 hours. 16 acres doing a good job would take ? 
Plane and simple... to do a quality job there is no way you could do it with the equipment you have.

Best of luck to you:salute:


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Rent a couple of loaders. Use the trucks for cleanup and tight to reach spaces. Figure this into your cost and bid accordingly. Are you going to sub out the salting?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

FaulknerLwnCare;599353 said:


> I want to put a pic of it on here but dont know how.


you have the pic saved on your computer right?

Ok go to www.photobucket.com , sign up for a free account.

upload your image to photobucket. (simple takes like 1 minute)

photobucket will give you 4 different types of linking to your photo: choose the IMG Code, (its the bottom link)

insert that link here on PS for all of us to see.

Really really simple.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

NBI Lawn;602046 said:


> Not a chance. BTW a Typical Walmart parting lot (in my area anyways) is no more than 5 acres plowable(maybe a little bigger but not much), which would take about 3 hours. 16 acres doing a good job would take ?
> Plane and simple... to do a quality job there is no way you could do it with the equipment you have.
> 
> Best of luck to you:salute:


I was using the walmarts as a idea for degree of difficulty. Our Walmarts are about that also. (5-6 acres)

I dont know a whole lot about anything.........but i do know that with a average snow 3"

I can push 2 acres per hour with 12' box 
I can push 2.5 acres per hour with 14' box
I can push 4 acres per hour with a 20' box
I can push 1 acre per hour with a 8' blade

These are numbers that i have averaged with these boxes/plows. Not what manufactures say but what i do in the field. Now i use real equipement operators that use this stuff year round so they are way more skilled than a typical landscaper (im the landscaper).

You can use a 16' box and 2 trucks and will have no problems doing it in three hours maybe a fourth hour if you have to take the snow real far back in the lot.

Plane and simple... to do a quality job use the equipment you have.


----------

